# New items from TrainLine 45...HSB steam, track, etc...



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Maybe Axel Tillmann can give us more info on the two HSB steam locos. Link from a post over on GSC...

http://hetsolderbaantje.nl/TrainLine2011.PDF


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Seems to me that brochure was meant to be published at the Nurnberg Toy Fair next week. 

I see nothing at all on the various web sites that Train Line/Herforder Lokschuppen has on the net currently - those are actually quite a bit out of date. 

Kiss offered one of these HSB locos in brass in the past - being able to buy one in plastic more reasonably priced is good. 
http://www.gbdb.info/details.php?image_id=2043


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

English version would be nice.

Bubba


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

My guess too KRS, someone jumped the gun perhaps, but they split the binding and posted away.









Pricing has been posted on GSC for the analog versions, approx EUR 600 and EUR 900....







No other technical details offered as of yet.


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Posted By Madstang on 29 Jan 2011 11:57 AM 
English version would be nice.

Bubba


You haven't missed anything yet.

The long blurb about the engines is all about the prototype.

For the model all it says is that there are two running numbers for the steam loco and two versions of each one - an analog one with smoke and a DCC one with sound.
Same options for the new diesel.

Sounds very much like the options that Kiss always offers, I wonder if this is a joint effort, Train Line provides the funding and Kiss uses his know-how to develop and manufacture.


The difference in price between analog and DCC is pretty hefty - I wonder how they can justify that.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

krs- I have not seen the prices for the DCC versions, how much higher are they? 

With the IK from LGB, and these two, (while the mallet is interesting, the 0-6-0 is more practical for my needs) this could be an expensive year.... Maybe it is good that there is no word on the Lenz Typ-i from LGB....


----------



## Axel Tillmann (Jan 10, 2008)

First off all the link to the TrainLine45 2011 Product Catalog is on our website under Catalogs but for your convenience it also here:

* TrainLine45 2011 New Products Catalog*

















As far as the other speculations, I can put them quickly to rest, since I am intimately involved with TL45 for obvious reasons









There is no correlation between Kiss and TrainLine45. TL45 doesn't need any know-how from Kiss because all the know-how exists with poeple form the industry that have done this for a long time. TL45's engines will be as good as LGB ever was, their rolling stock is impressive, utilizing high BASF plastics and stainless steel metal wheels. As far as prices are concerned, $300 difference for a good digital solution is absolutely justified. Of course you can short sell yourself, instead of a high quality speaker you use a Chinese $1 version, and there are low end DCC boards for $50 and low end sound for $80 on the market, but if want to do justice to the engine then an increase in the end-user price of $300 is justified. At the end it is like the old saying goes: "You get what you pay for".

You can order also the 38 page full product catalog as well. Will be delivered around March.


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Posted By Axel Tillmann on 29 Jan 2011 02:49 PM 

There is no correlation between Kiss and TrainLine45.


Fair enough.........

I just found it odd that Train Line tied sound to DCC the same way as Kiss does - as if the people running analogue don't want sound with their engines as well.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Axel. 

Any word on when the steam locos might hit the US and approximate US pricing?


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

number on loco is reversed ...someone flip the image... I am sure the final product will be fine. This is an impressive line of trains, but it doesn't suite my American taste.


----------



## Axel Tillmann (Jan 10, 2008)

Actually the DCC/Sound solution is fully functional on analog as well. Since the introcution of good DCC/Sound combo boards we have perfected the analog operations as well. The upcoming MX695 series further enhances the analog operation by lowering the operational voltage for the board to 5V.

All products will be simulatenously available in the US as well as Europe. The engines will not come out before the end o the year and the pricing will be released soon. We could consider the current datasheet a pre-mature announcement as all of the production cost, which determines the final price, are not in yet. What is clear that the drive train will be a motorblock similar the the LGB standard motorblock and that definately Buehler motors will be used. As far as I know we will use stainless steel wheels rather then the LGB plated Brass wheels.

Yes the loco muber is mirrored becasue the layyout designer thought it was nicer to have the loco face the left than what the pciture provided facing to the right. Consequently the numbers are incorrectly displayed.

I am certain that over time we will find interesting offerings for our US customers whcih do not model European railroads. But switches, track and accessories are of course applicable for US and European layouts. You will find that The ProLine Group is putting products out that continue the high quality standard that was once known by LGB. We didn't forget and we bring it back.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Axel, and sounds like it is worth the wait.


----------



## Axel Tillmann (Jan 10, 2008)

Preliminary prices on the engines:

DEV V3 Diesel: $395 analog $595 Digital
99 6101 Steam: $845 analog with Smoke - $1095 Digital, Sound, + Smoke
995901 Steam: $1195 analog with Smoke - 1495 Digital, Sound, + Smoke

More to follow in the near term future.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks, one more question....all DR-HSB paint, or any chance of NWE 6 paint/markings/details for the 99 6101?


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Posted By Axel Tillmann on 30 Jan 2011 10:35 AM 
[...]

I am certain that over time we will find interesting offerings for our US customers whcih do not model European railroads. But switches, track and accessories are of course applicable for US and European layouts. You will find that The ProLine Group is putting products out that continue the high quality standard that was once known by LGB. We didn't forget and we bring it back.

Axel, that sounds most fantastic! Are you aware of the beautiful line of (full length) D&RGW prototypes that Barry Bogs sent to LGB? http://www.frolin.net/cwrr/pictures/20070128/index.html I will check what happened to them, the last I heard of was that LGB lost them... I hope TrainLine will find them, or will get in touch with Barry, or will develop their own prototypes for full length US outline in the future. I wish one day a K-27 may roll out too! Long live 1:22.5, Best wishes from Tokyo, Zubi


----------



## Axel Tillmann (Jan 10, 2008)

Is this the NWE6? The text doesn't say, and that's the only picture I found that wasn't already the 99 6001.


----------



## Toney (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Axel,

*no*, for sure not!


This combination (Engine and Cars) was not located in the Harz-Mountains.

Congrats to the Herforder Lokschuppen to offer these magnificant prototypes in the near future! 


Greetings

Toney


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Axel et al- 

NWE 6 was 99 6101's original number prior to DR taking over the East German railways in the late 1940s. This was the number it carried from 1917 after its military trials until then. Folowing other NWE paint jobs, it would have been green tanks/cab and the rest black and red. The lamps and brakes would have been different, I will try and find a picture or diagram. 

EDIT here you go: http://www.ig-hsb.de/Fahrzeuge/99-6101.htm

And http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/NWE_Nr._6_und_7


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hmm, apparently this is the year of HSB, the 99 6101 is also coming in H0m From Tillig, and a teaser of the Mallet. No mention of H0e, I have some of their Spreewald models, top quality. 

http://catalog.lokshop.de/TIL/2011-H0-NH.pdf


----------

